# Dinky Toys 'Electric Carrier B.E.V. Truck' No 14 A



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9.82* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jun-15-2008 11:34:02 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

